# BR 123 Sport Heritage



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Been researching this purchase forever. About to pull the trigger on the BR123 Sport Heritage. Couple of questions. Is this the same case and lugs as the BR123. Among other things, I just can't figure out if the lug to lug is the same on the the BR123 Sport Heritage as it is on the BR123. My personal impression is that the lugs on the Sport Heritage have a bit more of a curve to them, and seem to fit the wrist a little better, but it could just be an illusion. Curious to hear from others who have purchased this, or are considered purchasing it what other watches you/they have considered. I have looked at Bremonts, Omegas (SM300), Tudors (Pelagos, Grantour) and a number of items in the Ball line. Notwithstanding the polished finish, the BR123 seems to hit most of the boxes for me -- sporty, screwed in crown, decent movement, WR to at least 100m, does not seem too thick to wear with a dress shirt, and is not overly large, although the lug to lug does seem on the long side for the size of the watch. On this point, if anybody has input as to its fit, I would love to hear. I have a 7 inch wrist, so I would be interested in hearing thougts on this point. Also, other than the color of the dial, what are the differences, if any between the BR 123 Sport Heritage and the BR 123 Falcon. Finally, while I would only purchase from an AD, I'm curious to know if there is any reason (advantage) to purchasing direct from B&R's online eboutique.

Thanks.


----------



## xekret (Oct 3, 2011)

Tried it on and all my worries about size, etc etc. faded away. Definitely purchasing one in the future. You should definitely try one on before purchasing it, isn't that the rule of thumb for buying watches?


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep. There are a lot of BR haters out there. It is truly remarkable. Familiar with the new Tudor Grantour. Thoughts on the BR vs the Tudor?


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

Good Day!

I think you will love the 123 Sport Heritage! Its a classic, sporty watch that has a timeless design. When I first saw it at Basel I fell in love immediately. I have a thing for watches from the 60s and 70s and this hit the spot for me. To answer some of your questions; the cases of all modern 123's and 126's are the same. the only real difference between the 123 sport heritage and a regular 123 is the bezel. Same lugs, same case dimension, same crown, same crystal. The curve of the lugs is an illusion due to the bezel sitting on top. Sorry to disappoint you, but the watch does not have a screw down crown. Not sure where you read that? So if want water resistance this is not for you. I would never even take mine in the shower. 100m rating without a screw down crown is like rain proof.  I have a 7 3/4'' wrist and the watch fits me perfectly. Not big, but still shows off its presents. With that bezel and long lugs its defiantly bigger than a comparable 41.5mm SMP 300. I purchased mine from an AD. IMO I think there is no difference between AD and E Boutique. At least if you go to an AD you can try them all on. As far as options go, I considered everything that I have a thing for and was in my $3k-$4k budget. I chose a diver, SMP 2254.50 and the 123 Sport Heritage because why only have one favorite if you can have two? If you are choosing between a SMP300 and a 123 Sport heritage I would go with the SMP because of its water resistance. Here are some pics for reference.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Brilliant strap choice on that BR 123. See your point regarding the water resistance. The SMP300 is a great watch by all accounts, but I can't get over the skeleton hands and round (dressy) markers and the out of place (too dressy) bracelt on the current model. Your 2254 -- obviously preowned -- is great. But, I just don't like what they have since done with it. One of the others that caught my eye is the Tudor Grand Tour Date. Like the size and thickness. The chronos are too thick. It has a nice sporty feel to it with a white face . . . which is cool. The bezel is NOT ceramic (but neitehr is the BR), but it is WR to 150 meters with a screw down crown. Thoughts?


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

Honestly I am not big on Tudor. I have considered the Black Bay but that was about it. So honestly I have no input on that end. If you have the opportunity to visit the AD's and look at the different watches that catch your eyes I think you will be surprised at what you find out. Some of the models that you think you like in photos and videos will feel like junk in your hands or on the wrist. I have owned many watches from different brands simply for the purpose of experiencing the brands quality. I like the fit and finish of my BR123. The only thing I would want different is the level of finish on the movement. The bigger brother BR126 has a slightly nicer finish. This watch has a display back and it would be nice to see the same level of finish on the movement that you get on the dial and case. All depends on what you look for in a watch.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Not my only watch. I have a IWC Portofino in gold. It is a dress watch. Want a daily wearer on the sportier side. Omega SMP300 fits the bill, but I just don't love it. There are some interesting divers that Wempe just launched that I may check out. Otherwise, I have not found much that is 40-42 mm, and not crazy big. The Ball Skindiver is a great looking piece, but a bit too sporty and quite chunky. I tried the Bremont 39 mm watch they make, but it looks oddly small, and the 43 is just a tad too big. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

Tell you the truth I don't love any of the new divers. Most are too big and clunky. None of them hit the bulls eye for me. That is the reason I stuck with a discontinued 2254.50 Its just right for what I want in a sporty watch. The only thing I can recommend that is new and that is in your size is a a Sub.You cannot go wrong with that one. I really miss my Sea Dweller


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with the Alpina Startimer Pilot 40 mm? Other than a crown with a bit more character, it too looks like a ringer for the IWC Mark XVII. Thoughts?


----------



## cbomb (Jul 6, 2011)

Insanely good choice of strap. Bravo.



Tourbillion87 said:


> Good Day!
> 
> I think you will love the 123 Sport Heritage! Its a classic, sporty watch that has a timeless design. When I first saw it at Basel I fell in love immediately. I have a thing for watches from the 60s and 70s and this hit the spot for me. To answer some of your questions; the cases of all modern 123's and 126's are the same. the only real difference between the 123 sport heritage and a regular 123 is the bezel. Same lugs, same case dimension, same crown, same crystal. The curve of the lugs is an illusion due to the bezel sitting on top. Sorry to disappoint you, but the watch does not have a screw down crown. Not sure where you read that? So if want water resistance this is not for you. I would never even take mine in the shower. 100m rating without a screw down crown is like rain proof.  I have a 7 3/4'' wrist and the watch fits me perfectly. Not big, but still shows off its presents. With that bezel and long lugs its defiantly bigger than a comparable 41.5mm SMP 300. I purchased mine from an AD. IMO I think there is no difference between AD and E Boutique. At least if you go to an AD you can try them all on. As far as options go, I considered everything that I have a thing for and was in my $3k-$4k budget. I chose a diver, SMP 2254.50 and the 123 Sport Heritage because why only have one favorite if you can have two? If you are choosing between a SMP300 and a 123 Sport heritage I would go with the SMP because of its water resistance. Here are some pics for reference.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

What's lug size on the B&R? Don't see on website.


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

22mm


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

Thread revival - any Sport Heritage owners out there available to comment on the durability of the finish? I tried this watch on the other day and really liked it. I'm a bit concerned about how the watch will hold up against dings in the bezel etc.

PS that rubber strap was sooooooo comfy...and that crystal- sexy.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried on the chrono in vegas and it was very comfortable. i am torn between a BR-03 and a BR-126. i want the iconic square, but love the sport watch.

at a 100m you can swim in that watch. don't take it in the shower? whaaa??? rubber strap, 100m, i'd snorkel in it. use the fine china because you'll be dead before you know it.


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

Wondering about the difference between BR123-HER-SRB and RBRV123-ST-HER-SRB as they are both listed on Jomashop....the later is cheaper. Dial color?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

myrr said:


> Wondering about the difference between BR123-HER-SRB and RBRV123-ST-HER-SRB as they are both listed on Jomashop....the later is cheaper. Dial color?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580654
> View attachment 1580656


Those are the same. As Joma is not an AD, sometimes he'll have same watch listed at different prices. My guess, it's due to the price he paid, but that's just a guess.


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Ron!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

myrr said:


> Thanks Ron!


Your welcome!


----------

